# Charlotte Sting signs Ezria Parsons



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Charlotte Sting have signed Ezria Parsons as a rookie free agent, it was announced today by General Manager Trudi Lacey. In addition, the team announced that Teana Miller and Summer Erb will miss the 2006 WNBA season. Miller is pregnant with her second child while Erb will not join the team due to a foot injury. 



Parsons, a 6-0 forward, averaged 8.8 points, 8.5 rebounds and 2.9 assists at South Florida this season. She finished her career as the fourth leading rebounder in the school's history with 730. She averaged 5.7 points and 6.8 rebounds in 107 career college games from 2001-06.



"We wanted to add depth to our post position," said Lacey. "Ezria is a very good rebounder and defensive player and possesses the athleticism we are looking for in a post player."



A native of Bushnell, Florida, Parsons began her career at Auburn, playing one season for the Tigers before transferring to South Florida.



Miller, a 6-3 center, has averaged 3.6 points and 2.5 rebounds in 71 games with the Sting. Originally signed by the Sting as a free agent on April 30, 2003, she appeared in 31 games with the team and averaged 3.6 points and 2.1 rebounds in 11.7 minutes last season. 



A native of Beulaville, North Carolina, Miller missed the first 25 games of the 2004 season after giving birth to her daughter, Trinity YeRushia, on April 20, 2004. Named the 2002 Conference USA Sixth Woman of the Year, Miller averaged 12.5 points and shot .588 from the floor over her three-year career at Tulane. 



Erb, a 6-6 center, spent three years with the Sting from 2000-02. She averaged 3.0 points and 2.2 rebounds in 78 career games. 



Originally selected by Charlotte with the 11th overall pick in the 2000 WNBA Draft, Erb posted 14.7 points and 7.4 rebounds on .563 (494-878) shooting in three seasons at North Carolina State. As a junior, she was named the ACC Player of the Year after averaging 21.5 points and 9.9 rebounds. She transferred to North Carolina State from Purdue, where she saw action in all 28 games as a freshman. 



The Charlotte Sting's 10th anniversary season begins on May 20 at Charlotte Bobcats Arena as they host the Chicago Sky at 6 p.m. Season tickets are available for as low as $99 and are on sale now. For more information, please call 704-424-WNBA. Fans can also download a full season schedule and further ticket information at CharlotteSting.com.



Bobcats Sports and Entertainment includes the Charlotte Bobcats (NBA), the Charlotte Sting (WNBA) and the Charlotte Bobcats Arena.


----------

